# anyone been to lee county lake?



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

has anyone been to lee county public fishing lake in opelika alabama??? im heading up there tmw and plan on doing a little a little fishing while the girlfriend spends some time with her mom. might try the lake out friday or saturday. just looking for some advice from anyone who has been there.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

stuckinthetrees said:


> has anyone been to lee county public fishing lake in opelika alabama??? im heading up there tmw and plan on doing a little a little fishing while the girlfriend spends some time with her mom. might try the lake out friday or saturday. just looking for some advice from anyone who has been there.


I have a buddy that's fished it. He caught bass and crappie I believe. They will rent you a boat with a trolling motor for pretty cheap if you wish to go that route.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Fish the back side and toward the large shallow flat. Holds some spooky fish but they are definitely large.

Harding is more consistent IMHO then Lee County Lake.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

where is harding? easy to fish from bank or will they rent me a boat??


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

if im fishing the back side your speaking of the south end of the lake?? correct? the ramp is on the north end?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I guess it would be the North West side. It's opposite side of the spillway closest to Moores Mill Rd.

Harding is not really fishable from the bank. 

Goatrock is and you can do well there this time of the year. I use to catch stripe/hybrids/whites/spots etc from the bank going toward the dam.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

fished it while I was in school at Auburn. Not many fish, we caught one nice bass, about 5lbs. 

Pretty sweet deal though that they will rent you a boat and motor. Not the worst way I can think to waste a day....


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

i have been to goat rock and fished around for about 30 minutes one afternoon passing by didnt catch anything. maybe i should try some live bait where can i get some shiners???


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

It's best if they are dumping water.

You can get shiners at the Lee County Lake, if I remember correct.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

how far is lee county lake from goat rock damn i will more than likely bank fish for a while at lee county lake then go to goat rock damn


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

20 mins or so

169 up to 148, 148 to 431, 431 to 379(Marathon Gas Station), 379 to 334. It dead ends at the entrance.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Alright man I sure appreciate the tips!!! I'll let ya know how it goes


----------

